# Pics of my snowtire/wheel combo for reference.



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

In this link I have my summer eco wheels and OEM tires:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/75265-took-dip.html
If you look at the 7th picture from the right, that is post plasti-dipping my rockers. 
Many of you are wondering about winter tires/wheel combos and what they would look like. So I took a pic today just after installing them. 
Tires are General Altimax Arctics 215/55/R17, and wheels are Sport Edition from Tire Max (I think F17's). This will be my 3rd winter with the tires and 2nd with the wheels.






Gives you an idea of how they look, granted my car is dirty (it's supposed to snow tonight, tomorrow night, monday night, so what's the point of washing it?). 
And for those wondering how the dip is holding up...I did it in May or June and it's been excellent so far. I like the look much better than the stock silver on the rockers and front and rear and I think it will be potentially good protection from the ice and salt. I'll probably pull off the orange interior soon. I've scuffed it up on accident dragging a duffle bag in/out of my front seat. Still is really orange and looks great other than a couple spots that were my fault, so it's lasted better than I thought it would.Maybe a new color soon?

Edit: Picture doesn't really show my tires as well as I hoped. It's overcast today so things are blending. Granted, you get to see the wheel difference and that's what most people wonder about.


----------

